# Chemical Mowing with Glyphosate



## randy (Jun 29, 2018)

I'd never do this on a lawn I love, but I maintain a 10k portion of property (not mine) that I have not had a chance to renovate yet and loath mowing. Half of it is crabgrass, the other half is common bermuda fighting crabgrass.

For the 5k bermuda / crabgrass fight, I sprayed a selective herbicide (2,4-D / Quinclorac) to give the bermuda a chance and will continue fertilizing so that next year, it's a larger portion of Bermuda. Next year I hope to be able to level it and finish allowing the bermuda to take over.

For the 5k of mostly crabgrass, I am embarrassed to say that I prefer to keep it green at this stage. So I mixed .1oz / k of glyphosate to keep its growth at bay, but am keeping the crabgrass alive this year. Anyone else ever try something like this? In the Roundup Pro manual, it explains this concept of chemical mowing and I thought I would give it a try.

If the roundup kills the crabgrass, there is no real loss. It would be far worse though if I end up cultivating a glyphosate resistant crabgrass


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Never heard of chemical mowing but it's an interesting idea. I understand wanting to keep it green. I've left various weedy grasses when spraying because I didn't want to seed at that time and didn't want a big, bare patch.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm surprised the 2-4-D/Quinclorac does anything if the crabgrass is "mature". After a certain point of maturity, crabgrass is pretty much "immune" to Quinclorac. I'd save the money and put it towards a good September and Spring pre-emergent. Crabgrass is an annual but puts out a LOT of seed! Plus the seed can last a long time! Took me a few seasons to get my lawn down to spot treatment only and that included one season where I did more than two pre-emergent treatments along with early stage spot treatment just to keep it all down.

Hope you're also including a surfactant in each mixture!

Also, if you're using that Ortho Weed-B-Gon for southern lawns with Quinclorac, I've found it to be pretty useless. Buy some Drive https://www.domyown.com/drive-xlr8-herbicide-crabgrass-killer-p-1520.html and add this to both sprays https://www.domyown.com/nonionic-surfactant-for-herbicides-p-1771.html?sub_id=1772

I also keep this around, it has a surfactant in the mix already.
https://www.domyown.com/eraser-ap-p-1536.html



randy said:


> I'd never do this on a lawn I love, but I maintain a 10k portion of property (not mine) that I have not had a chance to renovate yet and loath mowing. Half of it is crabgrass, the other half is common bermuda fighting crabgrass.
> 
> For the 5k bermuda / crabgrass fight, I sprayed a selective herbicide (2,4-D / Quinclorac) to give the bermuda a chance and will continue fertilizing so that next year, it's a larger portion of Bermuda. Next year I hope to be able to level it and finish allowing the bermuda to take over.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Sounds like pgr to me


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Was just reading this yesterday.

https://www.lawnsite.com/threads/has-anybody-used-roundup-for-its-growth-regulator-qualitites.349674/


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

There are quite a number of supers (almost all have a very small ipm budget) in FL who spray round up @ 10oz/A as a pgr (this is a class c pgr) they get the added benefit of complete weed control, in addition to plant growth regulation. While I've never done chemical mowing, it's a common practice among golf courses in Florida.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> There are quite a number of supers (almost all have a very small ipm budget) in FL who spray round up @ 10oz/A as a pgr (this is a class c pgr) they get the added benefit of complete weed control, in addition to plant growth regulation. While I've never done chemical mowing, it's a common practice among golf courses in Florida.


Interesting. I'd be scared to death to use Roundup as a PGR


----------



## Cman (May 4, 2018)

This is very interesting read. May have a lot I want to try this on.


----------



## randy (Jun 29, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> Sounds like pgr to me


I don't think it works the same way though. I would be reluctant to use roundup as a PGR on a turf I cared for. I don't think it would push growth into the root system, it would not increase chlorophyll density or improve lateral growth of bermuda etc.. This is why I avoided spraying the bermuda with the glyphosate.


----------



## randy (Jun 29, 2018)

See Page 6 (Section 8.3) here: https://www.domyown.com/msds/ld5EH017.pdf

On Chemical Mowing.


----------



## randy (Jun 29, 2018)

Following up 10 days later. This project was a fail. The intent was to slow crabgrass growth keeping it green, not kill it. .1oz/1k severely browned, if not killed the crab grass. This method would probably work on a real grass, but perhaps not on an annual, undesirable weed 

The common Bermuda is still alive and well, even in spots that would have been hit with the low round up app.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

0.1 oz is 4 oz per acre. That is the rate for chemical mowing and selective weed control in industrial turf. Crabgrass is extremely sensitive to Glyphosate when applied to recently emerged ones. In my state, it takes way more because the Crabgrass might be over a year old.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Darrell said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > There are quite a number of supers (almost all have a very small ipm budget) in FL who spray round up @ 10oz/A as a pgr (this is a class c pgr) they get the added benefit of complete weed control, in addition to plant growth regulation. While I've never done chemical mowing, it's a common practice among golf courses in Florida.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. I calculated it to about 3/4oz per 1k and I just did a blanket app on my driveway (stones) to keep the weeds away during the summer and followed recommended dosing of 4oz/gal if I remember correctly.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm going to give this a try.

Been applying T-nex and Anuew at low rates and getting 350 GDD suppression on common bermuda - nothing special considering the cost of PGR for my lot.

4oz/ac glyphosate will be tried next. Maybe I'll combo it with a PGR next year when it gets hot.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> I'm going to give this a try.
> 
> Been applying T-nex and Anuew at low rates and getting 350 GDD suppression on common bermuda - nothing special considering the cost of PGR for my lot.
> 
> 4oz/ac glyphosate will be tried next. Maybe I'll combo it with a PGR next year when it gets hot.


I sprayed T-Nex/Anuew/Glyphosate combo today at 0.25 oz/m + 0.1 oz/m and 0.1 oz/m. Going to be experimenting rest of this summer. :nod:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to give this a try.
> ...


Yikes. That sounds like a recipe for disaster. Even Celsius or Certainty can burn when applied with T-nex. Let us know how it goes. 🤞


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I have used SU herbicides + Glyphosate in rough cut minimal maintenance situations. Never thought to mix TNEX + Glyphosate. Glyphosate will cause substantial discoloration and distortion of growth.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Spammage said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > cglarsen said:
> ...


Really didn't notice a huge difference from the regular T-Nex and Anuew application other than some slight drop in color / discoloration after a few days which faded pretty quickly. Length of suppression increased substantially to about 470 GDD and I'm seeing the beginning of rebound growth today. It has been very hot and mostly dry so the turf has had some stress on top of what I gave it so I'll apply again at 0.1 oz/M for all three herbicides and see how that compares. :thumbup:


----------



## randy (Jun 29, 2018)

I've been off the forum for a while, but glad to see this thread still active. My home lawn is amazing and I haven't been in need of help. I should be contributing more.

I am maintaining a 20 acre field of weeds for powered paragliding and google searched chemical mowing. It's funny to come back here to see my own notes.

This field is a conundrum, we want the weeds mowed low and no woody weeds. We spray bifen for bugs, but depend on someone else to mow. Highly cost sensitive and trying to figure out the best approach to manage it since it's essentially a low frequency private air strip. There is some common bermuda and I'm thinking preemergent could help it take over next year.


----------

